# Razones trigonometricas



## solimar

En las matematicas, como se traduce este termino en ingles? Que es el equivalente?

_Razones trigonometricas_


----------



## Outsider

Trigonometric ratios.


----------



## guaild

Depende del contexto. Si hablas de "razones" como "motivos" o "causas", entonces sería "trigonometric reasons". Si más bien "razones" se usa en el sentido matemático de "relación" o "proporción", entonces sería "trigonometric ratios".

Saludos


----------



## solimar

Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Txiri

I vaguely remember enough of trigonometry, that I think I would go with Sparrow´s suggestion.


----------



## Sparrow22

Txiri said:


> I vaguely remember enough of trigonometry, that I think I would go with Sparrow´s suggestion.


 
Thanks Txiri, but I deleted my answer because the other foreros gave the option of TRIGONOMETRIC RATIOS, and I think it was better (or more accurate) than TRIGONOMETRIC FUNCTIONS, which was what I had answered before.....


----------



## Txiri

Sine, cosine, tangent,  are functions.

Is this what the original is talking about?


----------



## solimar

Well it does talk about sines, cosines, and tangents, but overall, in Algebra and Geometry Spanish content, the term Razones Trigonometricas comes out a lot, and by itself.  Does that help?


----------



## Outsider

razones trigonométricas: trigonometric ratios
funciones trigonométricas: trigonometric functions


----------



## Txiri

trigonometric ratios

more information on t. ratios

math for morons

trigonometric functions

looks like they are the same animal


----------



## solimar

Thank You Very Much!


----------

